# Old Stopwatch...nice Surprise.



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

A colleague turned up at work today with this rather nice old stopwatch that he was going to throw out. Fortunately he didn't, because he remembered that I collect old timepieces. Rather a nice dial, I thought, with 30 second and 15 minutes registers. The crystal was in need of a bit of attention and some of the grey matte finish has rubbed off the case, leaving the metal beneath. I didn't have any Polywatch but a friend is sending me some â€" this was the result of 10 minutes work with some toothpaste. Worth a few bottles of beer, what?


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice - - perfect boiled eggs now then? for me, 3m 40s, 2 slice buttered toast (real butter) cut into soldiers, be round tomorrow! :lol:

Again, a digi stop watch is OK, but this one has a real heart inside :yes:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

it's great to stuff for nowt I just noticed the make TIM I bought this a while back same make.


----------

